
Scenario for a Hypothetical Private Nuclear Program - mikestew
https://madsciblog.tradoc.army.mil/212-a-scenario-for-a-hypothetical-private-nuclear-program/
======
PaulHoule
This article meanders all over the place without really saying anything.

I want to see something new, like somebody uses a small solar sail to nick the
reactor from one of these plutonium satellites:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/US-A](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/US-A)

